# Automatic preset developing



## pitsen (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi!

In LR 5 I want to develop one pic with a number of different presets (for each preset a virtual copy). So I won't do that step by step but automatically by one click (plugin). Is there a plugin where I chose different presets or a folder and as many virtual copies will be created as presets chosen?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2013)

You can create a HD Publish Service Collection for each preset and on creation of the static collection, you can choose "Make new Virtual Copies" on the selected images that you included for that collection.  A HD Publish Service will export to the HD just like an Export Preset


----------



## pitsen (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. But this is not what I want.
I need the virtual copies inside LR in order to compare the pics and to select the best.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2013)

Virtual Copies are always inside LR and Only in LR.  they exist no where else but the catalog.  Virtual means the item only exists as an abstraction.  So what are you really asking?


----------



## pitsen (Nov 27, 2013)

So you has told me to export virtual copies/preset pics to HD, but I won't do that. I need to compare them in LR and do some fine-tuning.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2013)

OK, So you want to use the Compare View to see the effects of several presets side by side.  You will have to create a VC for each Preset.  AFAIK, there is no way to speed this process up.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 28, 2013)

Two suggestions-  Shortcut: [ CTRL+' ] creates a virtual copy.  Just keep pressing for many virtual copies!
Have your desired Presets in one folder, Cursor along the film-strip, mouse selecting a Preset for each virtual copy.
Back in Library Grid, make selections, press N for survey compare mode.


----------

